# Single Carpet Python pic + new pics



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

My girl, resting on her branch


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Creepy-
But a dman nice Pic once again man.

How many snakes you got?


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

wow very nice snake. Lets see some more of her.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Very nice!!
More please.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Very cool Snake and pic. Its great how it balances on the branch


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> wow very nice snake. Lets see some more of her.


I'll post some more pics soon


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Bloodbelly said:


> wow very nice snake. Lets see some more of her.


I'll post some more pics soon
[/quote]

Thanks-
Look forward to seeing the other pics.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Gorgeous looking snake man







that pic really shows her off well


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

that girl looks nice, i just got a baby male to grow up and mate with my female. the little bugger is a force feeder though, wasnt impressed about that when i brought it home. but he looks great colour wise.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

very nice. are they easy to handle? dope look though!


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

No0dles said:


> very nice. are they easy to handle? dope look though!


Mine is quite easy at daytime, stay out of her cage at nighttime, bitch will eat you alive!!

Allright now.......it's update time!!








Enjoy!


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

awesome pictures


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

wow these are amazing pics







love that last one. she relly is a beutiful snake


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Quite the gourgeous girl you have!


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

crazy shots man. Thats some POTM stuff


----------

